# Impossible to delete titles from Kindle app



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

This is frustrating... is there ANY way to delete archived and/or downloaded books from the iPad's Kindle app?  There are a handful of titles I just don't want anymore and I'm stuck looking at their covers (in all their pristine, sharp iPad glory) whenever I go into my Kindle app.  I've tried different things- deleting the titles from my actual Kindle, deleting the titles from the "manage your Kindle" area of my PC, permanantly deleting the titles from my Kindle and/or PC, and nothing works... the titles are still there on my iPad app.  Help, please!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't have an iPad but if it's like the iPod Touch then you just swipe across the title quickly to the right and it will bring up a red "delete" box and then you just tap that and it's gone from the device. Hope this able to help you. If not, I'm sure someone else will be along shortly to help.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I press my finger down on the book until the little red x shows then delete it. 

Melissa


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Neither of those tricks appear to work for the Archive, which is what the OP is asking about. I think there's a way to permanently remove them from your library on Amazon's site, but then they're gone for good.


----------



## narcisse (Mar 19, 2010)

The only way to delete something from your archived items is to remove it from your account completely in the Manage Your Kindle section of your Amazon account page on the website. But, since you'd be deleting it from your account, that means if you ever decide you do want the book, you must repurchase it.


----------

